# My boys



## Wendy (Apr 30, 2009)

Here are my boys. Murray layed claim to a shopping bag and Gregory was playing in the water dish. he has a fetish and makes such a mess playing in the water every freakin day....but I love him anyway. :smitten:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 30, 2009)

Love Murrays smug mug! :rollhappy: Your cats are great.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 30, 2009)

Prrrrrrrrr-fect!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 30, 2009)

Gah! My Grey tabby splish splashes too! To make matters worse he WILL NOT drink from anywhere other than the coffee table & desk...
Your boys are adorable!


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 30, 2009)

Lovely cats!


Ramon


----------



## biothanasis (May 1, 2009)

Lovely both!!!


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2009)

Cute kitties. Maybe if you took the gallon jug lid ring thingy out of the water he wouldn't play in it. Kidding, he probably put it there, and ours plays in her water too. She scoops up water with her paw to drink actually. 

-Ernie


----------



## Heather (May 1, 2009)

Too funny. Moey has a new fetish with the faucet, and will only drink from that now. 

Yesterday, she sat right down on some important documents and I removed her and gave her a box (smaller than she is) and she immediately climbed in and took a nap. I thought she was going to break the box!

Cats are bizarre creatures...


----------



## nikv (May 1, 2009)

Very handsome kitties! :rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 1, 2009)

My cat loves those milk jug rings too; endless entertainment for free. :rollhappy:


----------



## Wendy (May 1, 2009)

Yep, he put it in there. He has quite a selection of toys and is always putting something in the water. He does drink from his paw as well.... Here's another shot of me with my 'warming blanket' of fur. I look icky in the shot so ignore me okay? :sob:


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2009)

Jeez, those cat are Gianormous!!


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2009)

Can I come over and play with your remote and sit in that recliner!!!??? 

-Steve Jobs


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Jeez, those cat are Gianormous!!


as is the remote! I can see why Ernie wants to play with it! oke:


----------



## Wendy (May 2, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> as is the remote! I can see why Ernie wants to play with it! oke:



Yeah...my son put it there so he could take the photo. There are three of those remotes for the setup we have....it's a guy thing. I'd be content with one little remote on a simple (old fashion) T.V. :rollhappy: However, son and hubby like all their gadgets. I can't operate the DVD as there are too many things to remember. :sob:


----------



## Elena (May 2, 2009)

They look like real characters! Does Murray also like to sit in cardboard boxes? One of my cats has an obsession with squeezing himself into bags and boxes :rollhappy: At least that makes it easy to keep him entertained.


----------



## zapatitos (May 2, 2009)

very nice, I have 3 cats as well, one of them is pregnant !


----------



## P-chan (May 2, 2009)

They're so cute! :smitten:


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2009)

Ernie, you are hilarious. Still going with that Jobs thing huh?


----------

